# I-Quest vs. PDF



## fatboy (May 30, 2012)

I thought we had this discussion before but I did a search and didn't come up with it. I know I've seen a conversation on it, maybe in the old days of that other place. Anyway, who like's what code software, and why?  It seems that I-quest had the edge, even with the extra $200 it costs.

Feedback?


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 30, 2012)

I-Quest

Easily searchable

I can edit and save for local ammendments or flag them

Cut, copy or paste except for tables

Never used the PDF so I may be biased

I buy the complete set but I don't use all the codes. I just wish I could pick the codes I want at a reduced price.



> I know I've seen a conversation on it, maybe in the old days of that other place.


http://www4.iccsafe.org/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=6;t=000052


----------



## jpranch (May 31, 2012)

I have used both. The I-Quest is worth the extra money. You can copy and paste tables but it is a real pain in the back side.


----------



## joetheinspector (May 31, 2012)

There was a thread on this issue on the old ICC board. I used to have I Quest and PDF.

I Quest is well worth the extra money. It is much easier to use. Cutting and pasting and searhing etc.

I will not purchase PDF again.


----------

